# Looking for Group: Tacoma/Seattle



## The Black Kestrel (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm looking for a gaming group in the Tacoma/Seattle area (preferably Tacoma). I'm willing to play just about anything and willing to GM d20 Modern/Future. Drop me a line at sean dot silvamiramon at gmail.

Thanks


----------



## The Black Kestrel (Jun 23, 2008)

/bump


----------



## The Black Kestrel (Jul 24, 2008)

/bump


----------

